# getting a 1/2 longhorn (what cuts )



## l r harner (Apr 7, 2012)

while i dont think i want to have primal cuts what are some of the good ways to have it broke down


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 7, 2012)

Depends on what you like, but just remember that longhorn is a lean, mean cow. The brisket on the longhorns we raised was leaner than grocery store chicken breast. Don't expect marbling of the highest order, and pick cuts you like accordingly.


----------



## l r harner (Apr 7, 2012)

we are gettign it cause it lean and i plan on bacon wraping some cuts adn using the snoker on others


----------



## tgraypots (Apr 8, 2012)

Butch, I bought 1/4 of a black angus last fall along with friends who bought the rest of the cow. It was pasture raised by friends and butchered by a local slaughter/packing house. I called the packing house and asked their advice, then had my share cut into steaks, roasts, stew beef and some ground for spaghetti sauce, chili, etc.


----------



## l r harner (Apr 8, 2012)

yep the plan is for a mixed batc of cuts but i didnt know if maybe i should get the strip loin whole (i have cut steaks from whole loins )


----------



## tgraypots (Apr 8, 2012)

As much as I like to cut stuff up, that meat had to be piled into the freezer as soon as I got home with it, mine plus my sister's 1/4. I just had them do it all to my specs to make my life a little easier. BTW, there are folks here raising longhorns, American bison and Watusi also.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Apr 9, 2012)

tgraypots said:


> ...had my share cut into steaks, roasts, stew beef and some ground for spaghetti sauce, chili, etc.



This is what my wife and I do. Works great for us. never needed to specify any more at the local butcher shop. We get about half our ground beef in "bulk" and half preformed into patties.


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 11, 2012)

If you want to cook the whole thing at once, here is a recipe


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 11, 2012)

wow. That is impressive.


----------

